# CFJSR...which of these subunit Troops



## opcougar (26 Jan 2012)

Hi guys,

Out of the troops below, which one will get someone out of the door the most on things like exercises and potential deployments? i.e. which ones are the busiests. I am considering them for posting

1 Squadron

Alpha Troop
A Tp houses the Signals portion for two of the High Readiness assets of the Canadian Forces; the Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART) as well as the Theatre Activation Team (TAT). A Tp also supplies the Combat Net Radio, Rover and Audio & Visual "Wall of Knowledge" assets for the 1st Canadian Division HQ Command Post.


Bravo Troop
B Tp will provide Information Services (IS) Support and Network Administration (Ntwk Admin) Support to the CFJHQ, CFJSR, and other designated elements. 


3 Squadron

E Troop
In it's role providing general signals support to the Canadian Forces, CFJSR has been represented in almost every CF operational deployment over the last few years.  More often than not, 3 Squadron Echo Troop contributes vital elements to these operations.  E Tp is comprised of a number of HRD's (High Readiness Detachments), ready to deploy to anywhere in the world.  They are:

NCCIS Hvy Det (7 Days NTM) - Provides reliable, secure and non-secure telephone, fax and data communications.  Also provides back-up comm systems such as INMARSAT.

DART Det (48 Hrs NTM) - Provides comm support to the Disaster Assistance Response Team.

NCCIS Lt Det 1 TAT (48 Hrs NTM) - Provides comm support to the Theatre Activation Team.

SRC 1 Det (48 Hrs NTM) - Provides limited comm services, including secure/non-secure voice, TITAN dial-up and DEMS dial-up, to all deployed units within or outside Canada.

SRC 2 Det (96 Hrs NTM) - Same as SRC 1.

As well, E Tp currently has responsibility for mounting and DAGing those dets slated to depart on operations.  These are Op ATHENA MT2 destined for Camp Warehouse, and the Op ATHENA NCCIS Sqn HQ.

F Troop & G Troop
To ensure the readiness of 3 Squadron personnel and equipment for reliable, high-quality provision of National Command and Control Information Systems services to domestic and international operations, by specializing in training and reconstitution.

H Troop
In it's role providing general signals support to the Canadian Forces, CFJSR has been represented in almost every CF operational deployment over the last few years. More often than not, 3 Squadron Hotel Troop contributes vital elements to these operations. H Tp is comprised of a number of HRD's (High Readiness Detachments), ready to deploy to anywhere in the world. They are:

NCCIS Hvy Det (14 Days NTM) - Provides reliable, secure and non-secure telephone, fax and data communications. Also provides back-up comm systems such as INMARSAT.

NCCIS Lt Det 1 (48 Hrs NTM) - Provides comm support to the Theatre Activation Team (TAT) and to the Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART).

NEO (48 Hrs NTM) - Provides limited comm services, including secure/non-secure voice, TITAN dial-up and DEMS dial-up, to all deployed units within canada or international


----------



## Jammer (26 Jan 2012)

You don't get to choose if you get here. 
Stand in line...the back of the line that is.


----------



## 211RadOp (26 Jan 2012)

opcougar,

Some of the information you have is a little dated, but for the most part accurate.

Just to first correct some inaccuracies, 1 Sqn also has D Tp which provides Garrison Network support the CFJSR, CFJSG and 1 Can Div HQ.

3 Sqn no longer has H Tp as there was no requirement to carry four Tps anymore. The roles of E, F and G Tp rotate as per the description for E Tp, I'm not sure right now who has the high readiness tasks as I left 3 Sqn six months ago.

To answer your question, either.

Both Sqns deploy pers on a regular basis to all missions that involve Canadian assets, with the exception of HMC Ships deployed.  Elements of both (and Sp Sqn) are formed into it's own subunit of the Regiment for predeployment and can be from Sqn size to Det size, depending on the mission and the requirements.  Once deployed they usually fall under command of the National Command Element of the mission.  Some exceptions to this have happened in the past.

As for exercises, at this point in time (things do change) 1 Sqn is heavily involved in a number of exercises between now and APS.  3 Sqn will be sending elements on most of these exercises as well.

As for posting to a Sqn, that will not happen.  You will be posted to the Regiment.  The Chief Comm Op will decide which Sqn you will go to and the SSM will decide which Tp.  When you show up, your Tp WO will decide which Det or section you go to.

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2012)

Then there's Sp sqn ... who frequently has personnel deployed all over the place. This I know to be factual.  

Heavy Det, Light Det ... none of it matters as, has already been said, first you need to get in to CFJSR by making it through the screening, then you get to cycle through like everyone else, and much higher than yourself will decide exactly wherein the Regiment you are employed.

211 ... I'm back on Tuesday ... beers are called for.


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2012)

Jammer said:
			
		

> You don't get to choose if you get here.
> Stand in line...the back of the line that is.



It's a big line too.


----------



## Swingline1984 (26 Jan 2012)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Out of the troops below, which one will get someone out of the door the most on things like exercises and potential deployments? i.e. which ones are the busiests.



1 Line Troop Squadron.


----------



## armyvern (26 Jan 2012)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> 1 Line Troop Squadron.



Yeah, whatever site he pulled his listing from is well out of date. Not surprising given that it's a Signals Regiment who owns it. Experts at communicating those folks are.  >


----------



## Jammer (26 Jan 2012)

Oi! We resemble that remark....lol


----------



## Swingline1984 (27 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Experts at communicating those folks are.  >



Experts?....ha ha ha....You get what you pay for Vern


----------



## opcougar (27 Jan 2012)

Thanks for that, the info was pulled from here

http://cfjsr.kingston.mil.ca/menu/organisation/3_sqn/index-eng.asp

I know am being posted to the regiment, it's just that am being asked what my preference is unit wise

I have a Chief comm up who use to be at the regiment working things for me. I also recently spent time in Kuwait at the SLOC




			
				211RadOp said:
			
		

> opcougar,
> 
> Some of the information you have is a little dated, but for the most part accurate.
> 
> ...


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2012)

opcougar said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I have a Chief comm up who use to be at the regiment working things for me.
> 
> ...



Did you really just state this out loud? Ni_-iice._

Ughhhh.  :not-again:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jan 2012)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, the info was pulled from here
> 
> http://cfjsr.kingston.mil.ca/menu/organisation/3_sqn/index-eng.asp
> 
> ...



CAPITALIZATION, PUNCTUATION AND SPELLING!

As an Officer, your life at your Unit will depend on it and your bosses won't care that your tapping out their response on your phone.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2012)

I am sure as a new Jnr NCM to the unit, you will benefit from any of the organizations that you have listed in the Regiment.  You will have fairly good mentorship from your Snr NCOs  who will instill in you the proper means to communicate in a professional, clear and concise manner.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jan 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> CAPITALIZATION, PUNCTUATION AND SPELLING!
> 
> As an Officer, your life at your Unit will depend on it and your bosses won't care that your tapping out their response on your phone.





OH!!

You are an officer.   This is bad.   Poor communication skills at your level can be deadly.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Jan 2012)

If he is an officer then the CO will decide where he goes ... usually the CO will look at beneficial moves for the officers already in the Regiment, newly joined officers will be given a job in which they can learn their craft and develop as junior leaders. While the advice of the warrant officers on the regimental staff is, usually, most welcome, most COs, in my experience, will make up their own minds about officers - perhaps after consulting with the newly joined officer's current CO.


----------



## 211RadOp (27 Jan 2012)

Mr Campbell, you are correct.  I made a guess that he was an NCM.

Vern, you are correct, and if you see in my original post I did include Sp Sqn, but the OP asked specifically about 1 and 3 Sqn (who could ever forget about you ).  Thursday Happy Hour will never be the same.  Looking forward to some beers with you.


----------



## armyvern (27 Jan 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Mr Campbell, you are correct.  I made a guess that he was an NCM.
> 
> Vern, you are correct, and if you see in my original post I did include Sp Sqn, but the OP asked specifically about 1 and 3 Sqn (who could ever forget about you ).  Thursday Happy Hour will never be the same.  Looking forward to some beers with you.



I was talking about the data posted by Opcougar ... sigs generated (obviously)!!  >


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Jan 2012)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Mr Campbell, you are correct.  I made a guess that he was an NCM.
> ...




That was my initial _guesstimate_, too and I was, therefore, wholly unqualified to respond; recceguy seems to have concluded (I'm not sure on what basis) that he is an officer and I do feel qualified to comment on how junior officers' assignments are made.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jan 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> That was my initial _guesstimate_, too and I was, therefore, wholly unqualified to respond; recceguy seems to have concluded (I'm not sure on what basis) that he is an officer and I do feel qualified to comment on how junior officers' assignments are made.



By his email address, which contains a trade combined with the word officer, which my mod powers allow me to see, in his profile.

e.g. - similar to _infantryofficer@bazinga.org_. That's how I concluded. Maybe not 100% but I'd bet it's very likely that he's an officer.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Jan 2012)

Thanks, RG; then my comments stand ... he can get all kinds of good advice from many people, and Chief Comm Ops (do we still call them Yeoman of Signals?) are an excellent source of guidance for young Signal officers.

My personal advice to any young officer joining any regiment or battalion is: be happy, and challenged by whatever job the CO gives you; make the most of the opportunities to learn and display your leadership and technical skills. Listen, with a very open mind, to your NCOs; in the broadest terms they know *how* things work and they expect you to know *why* - technically and tactically - things need to be done. Take care of your soldiers: you don't eat until they are fed and you don't rest until they are all safely in their beds, or whatever passes for a bed wherever you are. Take good care of the admin - learn how and why it works and how you can make it work for your soldiers.

Finally: listen carefully to what the CO tells you when he assigns you to a troop or platoon; ditto to what your squadron or company commander says; and, speaking generally, a closed mouth gathers no feet!


----------



## opcougar (29 Jan 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> By his email address, which contains a trade combined with the word officer, which my mod powers allow me to see, in his profile.
> 
> e.g. - similar to _infantryofficer@bazinga.org_. That's how I concluded. Maybe not 100% but I'd bet it's very likely that he's an officer.



Well...I hope you don't make assumptions like this in the real world on in the field? I am not an officer, and pls if you have the info you claim told you otherwise, post it here for all to see.

I am an NCM of the signals trade currently working out of Leitrim, posted this APS 

Thanks to everyone who had something constructive to say 

Cheers


----------



## Franko (29 Jan 2012)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Well...I hope you don't make assumptions like this in the real world on in the field? I am not an officer, and pls if you have the info you claim told you otherwise, post it here for all to see.
> 
> I am an NCM of the signals trade currently working out of Leitrim, posted this APS
> 
> ...



He's a mod and we can see email addresses even though they are "hidden" from the masses. 

Change it if you don't want grief.

LOCKED

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jan 2012)

opcougar said:
			
		

> Well...I hope you don't make assumptions like this in the real world on in the field? I am not an officer, and pls if you have the info you claim told you otherwise, post it here for all to see.
> 
> I am an NCM of the signals trade currently working out of Leitrim, posted this APS
> 
> ...



Don't want to be taken as one, don't masquerade as one. Your email clearly says you're an officer.

Like Nerf herder said.

Apologies Nh.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

